#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Simpele podiumplannetjes >>gratis<<

## moderator

Facebook is meestal alleen geinig, soms ook nuttig!
Onderstaand een linkje naar een gratis stageplannertje. 

Moet voor een heleboel gig's al voldoen denk ik!
http://freestageplots.com/index.php

----------


## stainz

Die staat meteen in mijn favorieten! 
Staan alweer een redelijk aantal lokale festivals in de agenda en dan kom je altijd weer met van die lokale bands die heel erg schaapachtig reageren als je om een technische rider, priklijst of stageplan vraagt.
Dan ontvangen ze deze link meteen, want met een beetje sleep-en-smijt-werk kan iedereen hiermee een stageplan maken.

----------


## showband

Je had natuurlijk deze al.
http://www.popunie.nl/speaker/stageplan/index.php
staan al veel nederlandse bands op.

en die van sennheiser
http://admin.sennheiser-sites2.com/s...ileLanguage=uk


Normaal is het handig zaken in een thread te houden, vandaar dat ik hem er nog even hier bijzet.
met de search zou je ook de volgende thread kunnen bekijken.
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...ht-op-web.html

----------

